# Urus c/o Mitsubishi



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

While Lamborghini sits and waits years for the go ahead to produce the Urus, lo and behold, Mitsubishi is considering producing an almost an exact copy in the form of a crossover. 

EVO.http://www.carscoops.com/2015/05/mitsubishi-reportedly-admits-pondering.html


----------



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

Now that Urus has got the green light, let's see what Lamborghini does with it.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## jono23 (Jul 17, 2017)

It's just an uglier version. Can't believe they're getting away with this.


----------



## fiyascoricardo (Sep 5, 2019)

parklane said:


> While Lamborghini sits and waits years for the go ahead to produce the Urus, lo and behold, Mitsubishi is considering producing an almost an exact copy in the form of a crossover.
> 
> EVO .


Can't believe they're getting away with this.


----------

